# gorse bush



## tuna (Dec 1, 2009)

Στην πλαγιά, όμως - μέσα στην...πρωινή καταχνιά - φυτρώνουν σίγουρα αυτοί οι θάμνοι με τα κίτρινα άνθη. Μήπως ξέρετε πώς λέγονται;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2009)

Σύμφωνα με τη Magenta, σχοίνα: ράχος ο ευρωπαϊκός, σχοίνος.
Ή με την καινούρια ορθογραφία, σχίνα και σκίνα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 1, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω τι είναι, πάντως σχίνο δεν είναι, και ας λέει ό,τι θέλει η Ματζέντα (σε μη ειδικά λεξικά βρίσκω συχνά λάθη σε ονόματα φυτών και ζώων, και μιλώ για λάθη, όχι για εναλλακτικές ονομασίες). Οι φωτογραφίες που βρίσκω δεν μοιάζουν για σχίνο ούτε με σφαίρες.

Συγγενεύει με το σπάρτο, έχει παρόμοιο άνθος, αλλά έχει αγκάθια και ανήκει σε άλλο γένος (_Ulex spp._) Στο βιβλίο "trees and shrubs of Greece" του Σφήκα δεν το έχει, ίσως να μην υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα. Αν βρω κάτι θα σου πω.

Η προφανής λύση για μένα, πάντως, είναι να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο είδος θάμνου που να ακούγεται οικείο στα ελληνικά. Για τη δουλειά αυτή κάνει μια χαρά το σχίνο, και το πουρνάρι ακόμα καλύτερα (γιατί το σχίνο είναι περισσότερο μεσογειακό, ενώ το πουρνάρι υπάρχει και στη βόρεια Ευρώπη - πού είναι το σκηνικό μας αλήθεια;)


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Ο Πάπυρος το βάζει στο λήμμα _Ούλεξ_ (άμα αλλάξετε τον τόνο, έχετε και προϊόν για τα ούλα). Και στο τέλος λέει: «Τα είδη αυτά, κυρίως το πρώτο, καλλιεργούνται ως καλλωπιστικά σε κήπους και στην Ελλάδα και είναι γνωστά ως _σχοίνα_». Παλιά ορθογραφία τα _σχοίνα_, καινό δαιμόνιο ο _Ούλεξ_. Που υπάρχει και σε μια γαλλική βάση:
http://www.tela-botanica.org/eflore/BDNFF/4.02/nn/70199/export/pdf

Στον Γεννάδιο έχουμε τον αρχαίο _ράχο_, που τα πάει καλά με τα ανθοϊάματα.

Συμφωνώ με την «προφανή λύση» της Μελάνης (εκτός αν γράφεις βοτανική).


----------



## tuna (Dec 1, 2009)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η προφανής λύση για μένα, πάντως, είναι να βάλεις κάποιο άλλο είδος θάμνου που να ακούγεται οικείο στα ελληνικά. Για τη δουλειά αυτή κάνει μια χαρά το σχίνο, και το πουρνάρι ακόμα καλύτερα (γιατί το σχίνο είναι περισσότερο μεσογειακό, ενώ το πουρνάρι υπάρχει και στη βόρεια Ευρώπη - πού είναι το σκηνικό μας αλήθεια;)



Το σκηνικό μας είναι η αγγλική ύπαιθρος. Όμως, τα πουρνάρια βγάζουν κίτρινα ανθάκια;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2009)

Γιατί δε βάζεις «οι χαρακτηριστικοί για το τοπίο θάμνοι με τα κίτρινα ανθάκια» να ξεμπερδεύεις; Εκτός αν μεταφράζεις υπότιτλο, επομένως αγνόησέ με :)


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 1, 2009)

Εμένα τώρα γιατί με τρώει όποτε συναντάω αυτούς τους θάμνους ότι είναι ασφόδελοι (asphodel, the greeny flower που λέει και ο Έλιοτ); 

Και όμως μπορεί να είναι, αν δείτε εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asphodelus (στη φωτογραφία κάτω δεξιά)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 1, 2009)

Δε νομίζω:
Gorse bush
Βλέπω στη Βίκι ότι η ονομασία του στα λατινικά είναι Ulex-καμία σχέση με τη λατινική ονομασία του ασφόδελου.





Asphodelus


----------



## tuna (Dec 1, 2009)

Πράγματι, Αζιμούθιε, μοιάζουν πάρα πολύ - όμως, όπως είπε και η Παλ Αύρα, είναι άλλοι, αυτοί οι άτιμοι θάμνοι. Είναι , δυστυχώς, τα ούλεξ που μάς βρήκε ο nickel.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 1, 2009)

Και θα γράψεις Ούλεξ στο κείμενό σου; Λογοτεχνικό δεν είναι, tuna; 

Μπλιαξ! (που κάνει και ρίμα με το ούλεξ...) 

Ας το παλέψουμε λίγο ακόμα μήπως βρούμε καμιά ονομασία που λένε στα χωριά οι γιαγιάδες... μπας και είναι λίγο πιο εύηχη. 

Αυτά πάντως είναι ολόιδια με τα σπαρτά που έχει στην Αθηνών-Κορίνθου... Μήπως να ρωτήσουμε κανένα που δουλεύει στη Μορέας Α.Ε.;


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> Και θα γράψεις Ούλεξ στο κείμενό σου;


Ελπίζω ότι δεν θα περάσει καν από το νου της. Το Ούλεξ είναι η απόδοση του λατινικού βοτανικού ονόματος Ulex, δεν μεταφράζει το Gore's Bush gorse bush.

Στον Ηπίτη, για το γαλλικό _ajonc_ δίνει κι αυτός «σχοίνος». Δεν το κάνεις _αγγλικά σχίνα_;


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο Πάπυρος το βάζει στο λήμμα _Ούλεξ_ (άμα αλλάξετε τον τόνο, έχετε και προϊόν για τα ούλα). Και στο τέλος λέει: «Τα είδη αυτά, κυρίως το πρώτο, καλλιεργούνται ως καλλωπιστικά σε κήπους και στην Ελλάδα και είναι γνωστά ως _σχοίνα_». Παλιά ορθογραφία τα _σχοίνα_, καινό δαιμόνιο ο _Ούλεξ_. Που υπάρχει και σε μια γαλλική βάση:
> http://www.tela-botanica.org/eflore/BDNFF/4.02/nn/70199/export/pdf
> 
> Στον Γεννάδιο έχουμε τον αρχαίο _ράχο_, που τα πάει καλά με τα ανθοϊάματα.
> ...


 
Με βάση αυτό, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί προβληματιζόμαστε ακόμα...
Σχοίνα ή σπάρτα (όχι σπαρτά) με το σκεπτικό που λέει η AoratiMelani, κι αν στην Αγγλία δεν έχει από δαύτα (η βοτανική δεν είναι το φόρτε μου), ε, όλο και κάποιος άλλος θάμνος με κίτρινα ανθάκια θα ταιριάζει.

Για λόγους πληρότητας, προσθέτω κι έναν ορισμό του _*gorge bush*_, από εδώ:
 an intentional misspelling of "George Bush" calling attention to the greed associated with his policies and supporters.
_Gorge Bush decided to stimulate the economy by giving his biggest campaign supporters yet another tax refund. They responded in kind by donating half of their refunds to his re-election campaign. It's a nice cycle, isn't it?_ 
(FYI, I did have to spell to save my life once: a gun-wielding maniac threatened to blow my head off unless I correctly spelled "onomatopoeia".) 

Ούλε τε και μάλα χαίρε...


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2009)

Για λόγους πληρότητας (εδώ, άλλωστε, πιάσαμε τον Μπους):

*γκορτσιά* (_Pyrus amygdaliformis_) = almond-leaved pear


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2009)

Όντως, Νίκελ. το "ούλεξ" του Πάπυρο δεν βοηθάει, γι' αυτό και δεν το πρότεινα εξ 'αρχής (εννοείται ότι αν έγραφε βοτανική θα ήταν διαφορετικά, αλλά θάμνοι μέσα στην πρωινή αχλύ δύσκολο να βρεθούν σε βιβλίο βοτανικής

Ασφόδελοι σίγουρα δεν είναι, ο ασφόδελος δεν είναι καν θάμνος, έχει άλλο όνομα γένους, κι άλλωστε οι φωτογραφίες παραπάνω δεν αφήνουν περιθώριο αμφιβολίας. Η φωτογραφία στην βίκι από τον σύνδεσμο που δόθηκε δείχνει μόνο ένα λουλούδι από κοντά, κι ένας μη ειδικός μπορεί να μπερδευτεί λόγω χρώματος, αλλά τα δυο φυτά δεν έχουν καμμιά σχέση μεταξύ τους.

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κοινό ελληνικό όνομα για το Ulex. 

Σκέφτηκα να προτείνω να βάλεις αντ' αυτού τον *ασπάλαθο*, έναν αγκαθωτό θάμνο με κίτρινα ανθάκια, αρκετά παρόμοιο με αυτόν που συζητάμε. Το βιβλίο του Σφήκα έχει δύο είδη, μικρός ασπάλαθος (small spiny broom, _Calycotome villosa_) και μεγάλος ασπάλαθος (great spiny broom, _Calycotome infesta_). Ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια με το Ulex δηλαδή στα fabaceae. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν φύονται στην Αγγλία , είναι τυπικό μεσογειακό φυτό, όπως μας θυμίζει κι ο ποιητής:

"Περί ασπαλάθων"
Λιγοστά πράσινα φύλλα γύρω στις σκουριασμένες πέτρες το κόκκινο χώμα κι ασπάλαθοι
δείχνοντας έτοιμα τα μεγάλα τους βελόνια και τους κίτρινους ανθούς
_Γεώργιος Σεφέρης _

Άλλο αγκαθωτό θάμνο με κίτρινα ανθάκια και εύηχο κοινό ελληνικό όνομα δεν βρήκα. 

Μπορείς να βάλεις "*σχίνα*" μια που ο Πάπυρος δίνει αυτήν την ονομασία.

Μπορείς να επικοινωνήσεις με κανένα φυτώριο και να ρωτήσεις πώς το λένε εκείνοι.

Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς στο Μουσείο Γουλανδρή Φυσικής Ιστορίας ή/και στην Ελληνική Εταιρεία Προστασίας της Φύσης, να τους εξηγήσεις ακριβώς το θέμα σου (δώσε και λινκ για την παρούσα συζήτηση αν θες) και να ζητήσεις ιδέες και προτάσεις. Εμένα με έχουν βοηθήσει αρκετές φορές.


----------



## tuna (Dec 2, 2009)

Πολύ σας ταλαιπώρησα με τους θάμνους μου. Τα _αγκαθωτά σχίνα_ ταιριάζουν μια χαρά στο τοπίο...
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα επειδή συνάδελφος με ενημέρωσε τηλεφωνικά πως αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο φυτό βγήκε στη Λεξιλογία. Και με παρακάλεσε να σας μεταφέρω ότι το φυτό στα ελληνικά λέγεται ράχος και έτσι είναι γνωστό.

Περσινά (κι αντιπροπέρσινα) ξινά σταφύλια θα μου πείτε, αλλά καλό είναι να συμπληρώνουμε τα κενά. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Ανασταίνω το νήμα επειδή συνάδελφος με ενημέρωσε τηλεφωνικά πως αναζητώντας πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο φυτό βγήκε στη Λεξιλογία. Και με παρακάλεσε να σας μεταφέρω ότι το φυτό στα ελληνικά λέγεται ράχος και έτσι είναι γνωστό.
> 
> Περσινά (κι αντιπροπέρσινα) ξινά σταφύλια θα μου πείτε, αλλά καλό είναι να συμπληρώνουμε τα κενά. ;)



Η πρώτη πρώτη απάντηση στο νήμα ήταν:



Alexandra said:


> Σύμφωνα με τη Magenta, σχοίνα: ράχος ο ευρωπαϊκός, σχοίνος.
> Ή με την καινούρια ορθογραφία, σχίνα και σκίνα.



Πιο κάτω:



nickel said:


> Ο Πάπυρος το βάζει στο λήμμα _Ούλεξ_ (άμα αλλάξετε τον τόνο, έχετε και προϊόν για τα ούλα). Και στο τέλος λέει: «Τα είδη αυτά, κυρίως το πρώτο, καλλιεργούνται ως καλλωπιστικά σε κήπους και στην Ελλάδα και είναι γνωστά ως _σχοίνα_». Παλιά ορθογραφία τα _σχοίνα_, καινό δαιμόνιο ο _Ούλεξ_. Που υπάρχει και σε μια γαλλική βάση:
> http://www.tela-botanica.org/eflore/BDNFF/4.02/nn/70199/export/pdf
> 
> Στον Γεννάδιο έχουμε τον αρχαίο _ράχο_, που τα πάει καλά με τα ανθοϊάματα.
> ...



Επομένως, δεν αρκεστήκαμε στη λύση του λεξικού (που την είχαμε εξαρχής), αλλά προσπαθήσαμε να δώσουμε και μια λύση για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση που ήθελε η tuna. Έγινε μπόλικη συζήτηση, δεν καταλήξαμε κάπου οριστικά, και είναι κρίμα που ο συνάδελφος δεν σου έδωσε και μερικά επιπλέον στοιχεία, για να κλείσουμε το θέμα με τη βοήθειά του.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Στον Ήλιο βρίσκω:
Ράχος, γένος φυτών της οικογενείας των χεδροπών, περιλαμβάνον περί τα είκοσιν είδη, ιθαγενή της Δυτικής Ευρώπης, Βορείου Αφρικής και Δυτικής Ασίας. Είναι θάμνοι ακανθώδεις. Αξιολογώτερον είδος είναι: ράχος ο ευρωπαϊκός, το οποίον πολλαχού της Ευρώπης, και ιδίως εις την Γαλλίαν, θεωρείται εκλεκτόν κτηνοτροφικόν φυτόν.


Έχει και σκίτσο, που είναι φτυστό το φυτό μας. :)

Πάντως στα πέριξ υπάρχει σε σχετική αφθονία. Συχνά το μπερδεύουν με τα σπάρτα, επειδή τα λουλουδάκια τους μοιάζουν, αλλά τα σπάρτα δεν έχουν αγκάθια όπως ο ράχος.

 

Αριστερά ράχος, δεξιά σπάρτα.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Η συνάδελφος επανήλθε και υποστηρίζει ότι 

ο ράχος είναι όντως ο ασπάλαθος! 

ιδού και εικόνες  ως ασπάλαθος
και εδώ ως gorse bush.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Ο Πάπυρος (που βεβαίως δεν αγνοεί ούτε τον Ήλιο ούτε τον Γεννάδιο) φτιάχνει λήμμα με το λατινικό _Ούλεξ_ και αναφέρει στο τέλος του λήμματος, σε σχέση με δύο από τα είδη: «Τα είδη αυτά, κυρίως το πρώτο, καλλιεργούνται ως καλλωπιστικά σε κήπους και στην Ελλάδα και είναι κοινώς γνωστά ως σχοίνα».

Δεν αναφέρει τον _ράχο_, και στο λεξικό του ο _ράχος_ είναι απλώς «ακανθώδης θάμνος», όπως ήταν και στους αρχαίους. Στην ΕΕ, δίνουν την αντιστοιχία gorse = ακανθώδης θάμνος εδώ.
4090 – Endemic oro-Mediterranean heaths with gorse
4090 - Ενδημικά ορεινά μεσογειακά χέρσα εδάφη με ακανθώδεις θάμνους

Όσοι ασχολούνται με τα ανθοϊάματα ανακάλυψαν την εκδοχή του Γεννάδιου και την έχουν επικαιροποιήσει. Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι «το φυτό στα ελληνικά λέγεται ράχος»;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Με μπέρδεψες.
Το λήμμα του Ηλίου έχει βαρύτητα ή όχι;
Εκεί ορίζει με σαφήνεια ποιος είναι ο ράχος.
Εφόσον απαντάται και στη Δυτική Ευρώπη, πιστεύω πως κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτό που έψαχνε αρχικά η Tuna.

Το φυτό (μία από τις είκοσι ποικιλίες του, τουλάχιστον) στα ελληνικά λέγεται ασπάλαθος, και νομίζω πως έτσι (με τις βαριάντες του) τον γνωρίζει ο περισσότερος κόσμος, ανάμεσά τους και εκείνος που μου τον έμαθε το πάλαι ποτέ. 
Ράχο το λένε άραγε οι πιο -χμ- μυημένοι (; ) Δεν γνωρίζω.

Πάντως σχοίνα σχίνα/σκίνος/σκίνα _*δεν *_είναι που να με γδέρνεις ζωντανή! :angry:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Ο Ήλιος (πάλι) στο λήμμα _Ασπάλαθρος_ παραπέμπει στην Καλυκοτόμη κι έτσι κάναμε πλήρη κύκλο!


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Λάθος άνθρωπο ρωτάς αν νομίζεις ότι περιφέρομαι ανά την Ελλάδα, σταματάω τον κόσμο, ρωτάω «Αυτό πώς το λέτε;» και κρατάω σημειώσεις. Εδώ δεν ξέρω τι είναι τι στον κήπο μου αν δεν είναι τετράποδη γάτα. Περιγράφω το μπέρδεμα που υπάρχει στις πηγές και η μοναδική πηγή που έχω για το _πώς το λένε_ είναι ο Πάπυρος. Στα ανθοϊάματα είναι παρμένο από τα παλιά βιβλία. Ασπάλαθος δεν είναι, θα το συζητήσουμε άλλη στιγμή σε συνδυασμό με το ποίημα του Σεφέρη. Το μπέρδεμα ίσως υπάρχει στο τι είναι _σχοίνος_ και τι _σχίνος_. Αλλά εγώ έχω σηκώσει ψηλά τα χέρια.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το μπέρδεμα ίσως υπάρχει στο τι είναι _σχοίνος_ και τι _σχίνος_. Αλλά εγώ έχω σηκώσει ψηλά τα χέρια.



Αν ρωτάς την αρχαία τους σημασία, ο Δορμπαράκης διακρίνει σε σχίνο, που τον ταυτίζει με το μαστιχόδεντρο, και σχοίνο (αμφότερα σκοτεινού ετύμου) που το ταυτίζει με το βούρλο, την καλαμιά (κάνει και μια αναφορά στη Βατραχομυομαχία), από το οποίο βγαίνει και το σκοινί 
Όβερ για την ώρα.

Με τον Σεφέρη θα λογαριαστούμε αργότερις


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ασπάλαθος δεν είναι, θα το συζητήσουμε άλλη στιγμή σε συνδυασμό με το ποίημα του Σεφέρη.





*κι ασπάλαθοι
δείχνοντας έτοιμα τα μεγάλα τους βελόνια και τους κίτρινους ανθούς*

και επιμένεις ότι *δεν* είναι; 

*Αυτό* θα ήθελα να το καταλάβω...


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Και τα δύο ανήκουν στην οικογένεια Fabaceae (Χεδρωπά; δεν θυμάμαι). Ο ασπάλαθος είναι _Calicotome spinosa_ (known as *thorny broom* or *spiny broom*) και ο άλλος «ακανθώδης θάμνος» είναι gorse, furze, furse or whin (Ulex). Και έχουν κίτρινα άνθη και τα δυο εκτός από αγκάθια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Να ξεδιαλύνουν πιάσανε
σκοίνα, σπάρτα και ράχους
τα σκίνα και τς ασφόδελους
και μπλέξαν μ' ασπαλάθους
Εκειά καθηλωθήκανε
και τσι βαστούν τ' αγκάθια
Γεννάδιο, Ήλιο, Πάπυρο
τως βγάλανε τα μάθια
Και κάθομ' από μια μερά
θωρώ τζοι και θαμάζω
ώσπου η άκρη να βρεθεί
και βαριαναστενάζω
Ξάφνου, μιαν αίγα που 'ρθενε
και βόσκει στσ' ασπαλάθους
ρωτώ τηνε να μειωθεί
η πιθανότη λάθους:
«Πώς λένε δα κειονέ που τρως;
κειονέ που μηρυκάζεις
να τωσε πω να γράψουνε
κι ας μη μασε διαβάζεις»
«Οι αθρώποι όπως θέν' τα λέν'
εγώ να ξεχωρίζω
να μασουλώ κατέω τα
όι να τα ονοματίζω.»
«Μα να μην ξέρεις πώς τα λέν'
αυτά που μηρυκάζεις;
Γι' άλλο δεν είσαι άξια
μόνο να σαβουριάζεις;»
«Ναι, κι αμέεεε!» :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Ευ-(αι)-γε :)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

Βρε, μπας και ο Daeman είναι η μετενσάρκωση του Βιντσέντζου Κορνάρου;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

«Μα να μην ξέρεις πώς τα λέν'
αυτά που μηρυκάζεις;
Γι' άλλο δεν είσαι άξια
μόνο να σαβουριάζεις;»
«Ναι, κι αμέεεε!» :devil:



Hell, Yeah!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν ρωτάς την αρχαία τους σημασία, ο Δορμπαράκης διακρίνει σε σχίνο, που τον ταυτίζει με το μαστιχόδεντρο, και σχοίνο (αμφότερα σκοτεινού ετύμου) που το ταυτίζει με το βούρλο, την καλαμιά.


Κατηγορηματικός και ο Beekes:*σχῖνος *[m.] 'mastich tree, Pistacia Lentiscus' (Hdt., Thphr., Theoc., LXX), 'squill, σκίλλα' (Epich., Hp., com.) [...] Without a doubt, this word, denoting a tree and a marine organism, is Pre-Greek.
*σχοῖνος *[m., f.] 'rush, reed, rope plaited of rush' (ε 463), also as an (Egyptian) land measure (Hdt. 2, 6, Hero, pap.) [...] Fur.: 391 compares κοίνα· χόρτος 'fence' (H.); because of the variations κ/χ and σ/zero, the word is Pre-Greek.​


----------

